# Wahoo Fishing tonight



## trout_sniper (May 12, 2011)

Looking for 2 crew members to fill a boat for tonight-Wednesday Wahoo Fishing. 50’ Viking leaving from Freeport at 10pm. Split costs 400-500 per person.


----------



## 35cc (Mar 12, 2013)

Dam no takers


----------



## jbawcum (Jul 28, 2013)

Feel free to throw me in your phone and shoot me a txt when you’re looking. I’m not on here a ton, but if I’m free, I’m always down to get out! 8305708947


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

how'd you guys do?


----------



## trout_sniper (May 12, 2011)

Not bad 15, could of been better lost several fish.


----------



## waterfly (Sep 18, 2007)

How far do you have to go to catch wohoo? What about the intersection rigs?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

